# How Powerful is BSM Naruto in "The Last"



## Raiken (Dec 1, 2014)

So Naruto's new form appears to be a new version of BSM, except with 100% Kurama, instead of 50%; as he appears to have lost his ability to use RSM as the 9-Bijuu Jinchuuriki, who knows why.
So how powerful do you think Naruto is compared to other characters and previous versions of himself in "The Last"?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> So Naruto's new form appears to be a new version of BSM, except with 100% Kurama, instead of 50%; as he appears to have lost his ability to use RSM as the 9-Bijuu Jinchuuriki, who knows why.
> So how powerful do you think Naruto is compared to other characters and previous versions of himself in "The Last"?



Unknown at this time. Hell, I don't think he's lost the ability to go RSM either, as the Bijuu were freed, but he didn't suddenly lose that ability. I just don't think he's going all out against Toneri, because it wouldn't be a fair fight would it?


----------



## Kyu (Dec 1, 2014)

Hagoromo at his peak

^Rikudo level^
-
-
100% BSM Naruto (The Last)
-
-
-
SM Hashirama


Not counting the abilities he obtained from Biju 1-8 he may or may not still have.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 1, 2014)

its RSM naruto, in the  last, not BSM, 

BSM Naruto is outclassed in the likes of the Ootsutsuki


----------



## Trojan (Dec 1, 2014)

Way too soon for this thread.


----------



## Tohoma (Dec 2, 2014)

Unknown. Only way to find out is to wait for the movie.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Dec 2, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> its RSM naruto, in the  last, not BSM,
> 
> BSM Naruto is outclassed in the likes of the Ootsutsuki



1. Spoilers state that Toneri stole his RSM.

2. That is obviously BSM in the trailer.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2014)

Base Naruto can use Frs and fly so pretty fucking strong plus he fights Toneri.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 3, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> 1. Spoilers state that Toneri stole his RSM.
> 
> 2. That is obviously BSM in the trailer.



Supposedly those spoilers were fake and there was no RSM Shown.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 4, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> 1. Spoilers state that Toneri stole his RSM.



Where does it says that?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 4, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> 1. Spoilers state that Toneri stole his RSM.


Those spoilers were false. Naruto never lost Rikudo Sage Mode.


> 2. That is obviously BSM in the trailer.


Nope. If he lost RSM he wouldn't be able to fly.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 4, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Those spoilers were false. Naruto never lost Rikudo Sage Mode.
> 
> Nope. If he lost RSM he wouldn't be able to fly.



Hmm, I dunno if I saw him exactly flying as more jumping or falling.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 5, 2014)

There's talk about Kurama detaching form Naruto to fight some statue. Meaning Naruto can't meld his chakra with Kurama, and seemingly the other Bijuu, because of that.

He has access to the amount of Kurama's chakra which is permanently his (KCM), albeit with 100% Kurama. Something he's amplified with SM. 

He hasn't lost the ability to go use Rikudou Senjutsu. Though it looks like he's obtained the ability to have Kurama detach from him to battle foes.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah it's his Chakra based BM Avatar detached from him.

I think that's just some new skill he's obtained and learned how to do as opposed to differences in his Chakra's.
It still seems as though he lacks Rikudou Senjutsu.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> It still seems as though he lacks Rikudou Senjutsu.



Rikudou Senjutsu is when he melds his chakra with Kurama's chakra (which then links to the others).

He can't meld with Kurama (by extension the other Bijuu) if Kurama is detached.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Dec 6, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Rikudou Senjutsu is when he melds his chakra with Kurama's chakra (which then links to the others).
> 
> He can't meld with Kurama (by extension the other Bijuu) if Kurama is detached.



I think people are reading too much into it. As of the end of the manga he could use RSM as he was the Jinchuuriki of all 9 tailed beasts. Hagoromo himself said so. Despite this, he doesn't call on their help in the movie? He's obviously not going all out. I don't even think he goes V2 KCM, he stays in v1 KCM, the equivalent of the bubbly chakra shroud of other jinchuuriki


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I think people are reading too much into it. As of the end of the manga he could use RSM as he was the Jinchuuriki of all 9 tailed beasts. Hagoromo himself said so. Despite this, he doesn't call on their help in the movie? He's obviously not going all out. I don't even think he goes V2 KCM, he stays in v1 KCM, the equivalent of the bubbly chakra shroud of other jinchuuriki



Except we clearly have info saying Kurama detaches to fight some statue in the film. Meaning he literally can't communicate with the other Bijuu to ask for their power.


----------

